# 03 Rincon 650?



## Flatfisher6187 (Jun 21, 2007)

Pros Cons what do you guys think about them. I may have an opportunity to get one. Would you take a Rincon over a Rubicon?

Thanks


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

Can't compare it to a Rubicon since I have no experience with one but I love my 03 Rincon. Kicking around the idea of selling mine since I got the RZR 1000.


----------



## printman (May 31, 2008)

I have a 2002 Rubicon and a 2014 Rubicon. Honda did a great job with Rubicon. I have a 2014 Pioneer and it has same drivetrain as Rincon and it feels solid. I don't think you can go wrong with either one.


----------



## Stspower (Apr 6, 2012)

The only thing I didn't like about the rincon I had was it didnt have a high and low gear. Yeah you could put it in ESP mode ( I think that's what is was called) and have 1st-3rd gear but it's just not the same. I really enjoyed the bike though. Oh and if your thinking about snorkeling it, it's super easy. Just my $0.02. I'll buy anything if the price is right.


----------



## Cowboyupo6 (Jun 27, 2013)

I have an 03 rincon as well, great bike, just lacks the low end torque esp with bigger tires...look into the big red gear reduction (BGR) to fix that issue.


----------



## Flatfisher6187 (Jun 21, 2007)

Well I don't what is going to happen with the deal. I was supposed to meet with the people on Wednesday but a little while before I was going to head their way the guy texted me and said that he broke the carburetor when he was riding it on Tuesday and that he was going to take it to a mechanic. I tried to find out what happened to the carb because I haven't ever had any issue with a carb "breaking" while riding, I guess anything is possible, but he never told me what happened but he did say that he didn't have the money to fix it and that he may just sell it to the mechanic. I told him that a carb issue was not a deal breaker for me depending on what happened to it but he never responded. I knew I shouldn't have gotten my hopes up. Oh well I still have a good running Rubicon maybe another deal will present itself.


----------

